# iPhone : Créer un bouton type interrupteur



## enzyme (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais créer un bouton sur iPhone qui réagisse comme un interrupteur à  savoir quand on appui sur le bouton qu'il reste dans un certain état et qu'il change si on appui dessus.

Hors pour le moment je n'arrive pas à lui faire concerver un état.

malgré l'utilisation de :  [mybutton setHighlighted:YES];

Avez vous une idée ?

Un grand merçi à tous.

enzyme


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Avril 2010)

C'est un UISwitch que tu veux quoi..?


----------



## enzyme (28 Avril 2010)

bonjour,

Non , juste utiliser un boutton mais qu'il ne change pas d'état instantanément.

Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Avril 2010)

http://www.lawrenceleach.com/2009/12/17/intercepting-uibutton-touch-events/


----------



## enzyme (28 Avril 2010)

MErci je vais jetter un coup d'oeil.

Cordialement


----------

